# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  DeSIRE (Demonstration of Satellites enabling the Insertion of RPAS in Europe) demonstration project

## Airicist

esa.int/Our_Activities/Telecommunications_Integrated_Applications/DeSIRE_II_cooperation

----------


## Airicist

"EDA And ESA Sign DeSIRE II Project Arrangement"

February 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "DeSIRE II to further RPAS integration"

by Aimee Turner
May 19, 2015

----------

